#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Если кто хочет разделить воззрение великих учителей..

## Маша_ла

Принять участие в ежедневной благой работе монастыря, поддержать живое учение Будды, направить свои усилия в благое русло и посвятить некоторое время своей жизни на благо других существ, держащих учение Будды, Вы можете, совершив однократное или не однократное пожертвование монахам и великим учителям тантрического монастыря Нгор традиции Сакья. В этом монастыре изучают, практикуют и поддерживают самые высокие учения тантры. Главы монастыря Нгор не перерождаются - они живут последнюю жизнь в человеческом теле. В то же время, эти великие учителя живут и ведут себя очень скромно, как самые обычные и самые скромные люди. Многие монахи, которым повезло получить образование и учения в монастыре Нгор, достигают высоких уровней реализации. Многие высокие учителя получают наставления от учителей монастыря Нгор.

Наша жизнь так коротка и проходит так быстро в повседневных заботах. Иногда хорошо остановиться и принять участие в благих начинаниях. Это принесет благо нам, а также поможет поддержать жизнь и энергию людей, которые поддерживают и практикуют учение Будды и, благодаря деяниям которых, мы тоже имеем возможность получать драгоценные наставления, изучать высшие тантры и продвигаться по пути.

Сделать подношение очень легко. 25 канадских долларов, которые поддерживают жизнь одного монаха в месяц, со всеми конвертациями - это около 800 наших рублей. Раз в месяц такое подношение может позволить себе совершить практически каждый, а заслуга от такого подношения будет приносить нам пользу в течение этой и следующих жизнях. Важно поддерживать хорошую мотивацию и совершать подношения с почтением и радостью, что у нас есть такая уникальная возможность принять участие в благих деяниях великих учителей по поддержанию и развитию святой Дхармы.

http://www.ludingfoundation.org/ShareOurVision.html

Пусть это будет полезным))

З.Ы. Людинг Кхен Ринпоче - нынешний глава монастыря Нгор традиции Сакья, расположенном в Индии, является сыном Джецун Кушог Ринпоче - старшей сестры ЕС Сакья Тризина. Его дядя, брат мужа Джецун Кушог Ринпоче, Людинг Кхенчен Ринпоче был предыдущим главой монастыря и теперь отошел от дел и проводит свое время в ретритах. Джецун Кушог Ринпоче живет в Канаде, в Ванкувере. Соответственно, фонд по поддержке монастыря Нгор расположен в Канаде. Все средства идут на цели, обозначенные на сайте фонда. 

З.З.Ы. В этой теме буду публиковать, если найду, простые и прямые способы осуществления поддержки монастырей Сакья, поскольку даже небольшое подношение важно и приносит большую пользу и самому спонсору Дхармы, а также, конечно же, объекту подношения, поскольку монастыри имеют возможность существовать, благодаря подношениям. И любое подношение имеет большое значение. Воть))

----------

Svarog (20.10.2012), Tong Po (01.07.2013), Падма Осел (19.10.2012), Эделизи (19.10.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

В Дерадуне, в тибетской колонии Дикилинг, есть женский монастырь Сакья, открытый недавно. Там обучаются монахини из Тибета. Этот монастырь был открыт ЕС Сакья Тризином, его недавно освятил ЕС Далай Лама. В монастыре проводятся Пуджи Тары, в которых можно принять участие и попросить помолиться за своих близких, о долгой жизни, о здоровье и т.д. Так же можно сделать подношение на образовательные цели, на еду монахиням и т.д. Все спонсоры, сделавшие подношение онлайн учитываются и им посвящаются заслуги ежегодной большой Тара Пуджи монастыря, а также, конечно, заслуги от подношения приносят благие результаты в этой и последующих жизнях. Ну и тем, кто попросил помолиться о долгой жизни и о здоровье и процветании своих родных и близких, посвящаются заслуги во время ежедневных и особых Тара Пудж монастыря.

Так же в этом монастре монахини обучаются на степень Кхенпо, чтобы стать квалифицированными учителями Будда Дхармы и приносить пользу всем существам.

http://www.sakyanunnery.org/Donors-Page.php

----------

Tong Po (01.07.2013), Эделизи (30.06.2013)

----------


## Yur

> В этом монастыре изучают, практикуют и поддерживают самые высокие учения тантры. Главы монастыря Нгор не перерождаются - они живут последнюю жизнь в человеческом теле. В то же время, эти великие учителя живут и ведут себя очень скромно, как самые обычные и самые скромные люди.


Спасибо за такие добрые слова . Скромные и нравственные монахи полностью заслуживают такой нашей помощи .

Вопрос по этому утверждению . Последняя жизнь в человеческом теле это не совсем понятное определение . Будды и Бохисаттвы с радостью , неустанно прерождаются в человеческом облике для блага людей . В том числе и в этом мире . А как же в этом случае , главы монастырей ?

----------

Маша_ла (01.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

В данном случае, главы монастыря Нгор больше не рождаются в человеческом теле. Они будут работать на благо всех существ в других мирах.

----------


## Кузьмич

А когда воззрение разделяется - оно клонируется или почкуется?
  А то пожертвуешь сдуру - а с той стороны прилавка - дэцл...

----------


## Маша_ла

Сдуру точно не надо. Тем более участвовать в таких благих начинаниях.))

----------


## Юань Дин

> Сделать подношение очень легко. 25 канадских долларов, которые поддерживают жизнь одного монаха в месяц, со всеми конвертациями - это около 800 наших рублей. Раз в месяц такое подношение может позволить себе совершить практически каждый


Вложение 13921

----------

Вантус (12.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Молодцы буддисты. У нас так промыты мозги, что поддержка Сангхи,  благодаря которой мы имеем возможность приобщиться к Дхарме, считается чем-то плохим? Неведение рулит..
У нас в головах перепуталось все. Что хорошо и что плохо мы не понимаем.. Право, грустно. Однако, таковы наши реалии.

Давайте, кто больше? Кто еще какую ересь запостит, сколько тут еще таких умных? Думаю, что примерно весь БФ?))

----------


## Юань Дин

Ну...  говорят, что во время культурной революции не трогали чаньские монастыри, потому что они монахи себе сами добывали пропитание. Настоятелям же монастырей тибетского буддизма "шили" определение "за эксплуатацию фермеров"  :Smilie: 

Но это мелочи.

Вот, например, фото геше Тинлея, который ездил в течение всего ретрита в 2008 году на Байкале на мерседесе. Фото сделал я. Геше сидит на правом переднем сиденье.

Вложение 13922
(четкость линий сбита - сжимал фото, чтобы поместить его сюда).

Его возили. Если смотреть на его сайте фото ретрита 2012 года, там уже другая, не менее крутая машина. Почему наши учителя любят дорогие вещи? Нет бы сесть в салон отечественной Лады. Показать пример поддержки нашего автопрома.

И всё это на наши деньги.

Простите, если оскорбил Ваши чувства верующего, но, право, со стороны неоднозначно всё это выглядит.

----------

Вантус (12.07.2013), Нико (01.07.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

Со стороны критически мыслящих выглядит всё это также точно, как в наших (не принадлежащих к православию) глазах выглядит вот это:
Вложение 13923

----------

Вантус (12.07.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну я как бы не прошу помогать на машину Геше Тинлею.

Я же знаю точно, для кого и куда я прошу поддержку. В тантрический монастырь Сакья Нгор. С очень строгой монашеской дисциплиной. С очень высоким уровнем образования и с великими практиками, которые живут, учат и практикуют там. На поддержку малышей-монахов, которые там учатся, их там называют маленькими зернышками Бодхи..

При чем тут Геше Тинлей? Вы еще Ошо сюда пришейте, а ну вот, Кирилла пришили))

Вы видели, в каком разделе эта тема? Касательно учителей Сакья Вам есть что сказать? Я прошу поддержки для монастырей Сакья. Это большое дело, хотя бы немного поучаствовать в таких великих делах. 

Если Вы хотите обсудить тему подношений и Вас что-то удерживает от благих поступков с чистой мотивацией, создайте отдельную тему в общем разделе Тиб. буддизма, давайте обсудим.

Я тут пишу о чистых источниках для совершения благих дел, хотя бы небольших, это для нас хорошо, у них есть свои спонсоры и т.п. Но хорошее тоже начинается с малого. Мне бы хотелось быть настоящим спонсором Дхармы.

Во время культурной революции, людей, которые сидели в пещерах, в ретритах, не прося ничего и пр., просто расстреливали из пушек. Так что, давайте не будем тут начинать. Что было, то было. Мы отвечаем только лишь за себя, свои мысли и поступки, здесь и сейчас.

Давайте будем мыслить критически до выбора своей религии, практики, учителей. Когда выбор сделан, чистый источник найден, будем его поддерживать искренне и с чистой мотивацией. Я такой источник нашла. Чего и Вам искренне желаю.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2013)

----------

